# Dorcy Flashlight



## willbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

By the far the best flashlight I have ever owned.  This one makes all my other lights obsolete.   

Walmart has one similar for $18, I bought mine at Sears for $25 (and bought two).  I gave my Dad one for Christmas and it was that impressive.

http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=414260

just thought I would share.

sf


----------



## shop foreman (Jan 11, 2007)

yep got one at wally world great light 18 bucks and compare that to one i have from streamlight that is similar at 50 bucks great light for the money and batteries last forever.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 17, 2007)

i just got one of these and you are right, it is flat out good. pocket clip and all. it is just the right size for toting and puts out one heck of a beam for a LED light.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2007)

Glad it's a Dorcy flashlight and not a Darcy flashlight. 

The Darcy light might not be too bright.


----------



## Bgarner1983 (Feb 17, 2007)

I thought the same thing about it. I bought one and loved it until i dropped it one night at work and not a long drop either. Didn't work after that so i took it back and got a diffrent light. But they are super bright just not built as tuff as other lights.


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 17, 2007)

*These are great little lights and are VERY bright for their size!*

I have 2 of them; they're great flashlights!!!!!!!!


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 21, 2007)

i bought one of the $18 ones at walmart. I was VERY suprised at how bright it was. Love it!


----------



## beginnersluck (Feb 21, 2007)

I've got one of their spotlights and it shoots a beam like you wouldn't believe.  I guess I'll have to try out one of the flashlights now since you guys are saying they're so good!


----------



## outsideman (Feb 27, 2007)

Lowes has a similar 1watt flashlight that is about the same $ with a lifetime warr. I own 3.


----------



## NC Hunter (Feb 28, 2007)

Sitting by the campfire one night I started shining the little 3-AAA battery Dorcy into the tree tops. One of the other guys saw it and tried his 3-D cell mag light. My little Dorcy had a brighter light. I'm impressed.


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 28, 2007)

I just bought one of them Dorcy's cause of this thread. Pretty good for $19.00. 

I have a buddy that does upgrades to flashlights, I'm gonna see if he can kick it up by puttin in a higher wattage led....


----------

